# 2nd Annual K.I.S.S. Event



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Second Annual
2005 K.I.S.S. OUTING
(Keep it simple Steelhead)


Where: Fairport Harbor Long Wall
When: Sunday, November 6th
Time: 7am till ???




Its that time of year again when the steelhead begin to stage, and anglers both young and old head out to begin their steelhead season. Join us for a morning of fishing, and hopefully some catching.

The main purpose for this gathering is to get those experienced and non-experienced steelheaders together to enjoy a day at the water and hopefully learn a thing or two about chromers!!!

This outing will be very simple. If some of you wish to meet for breakfast before fishing, thats GREAT!! There will be no Big Fish contest, no prizes, no bells and whistles to draw more people to sign up for the event. This is a come when you please and leave when you please event.

This event will evolve over the next few weeks, and further details will be posted once they become available to me. Please PM me with any feedback and ideas. It would be appreciated if you could let me know if your comming, and if you do or don't consider yourself knowledgeable in steelheading.

Looking forward to the event.

Those whom showed up last year had a blast, and the majority caught a few fish.

KSUFLASH.

------------------------------------------------------------------

People Interested so far........

ksuflash and girlfriend
Big Daddy and Nick (Yumdinger)
Hardwaterfan
Johnboy
Reel Lady
Twistertail
Steel Cranium
Alter
snake69
tightline
Txtransplant
Archman
Ohioman76
Walleyeman
Capt.Roger
Shakedown
DaleM


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You know I'll be there man!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

probably see ya at the long wall around sun-up or slightly thereafter.  

ill be bringing a long-handled net we all can use.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'm donw, it was alot of fun trolling last year.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

You can count me in!!! Sounds like so much fun


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll see if I can make it but would not know for sure till that week. Hope the weather is better than it was on Saturday, the waves were crashing over top of the wall!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Twister
Lets see how it goes and maybe we can team and make the trip north
Sounds like a good time
Geowol


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes,

I have vivid memories of Archman cussing because he kept missing fish. I remember a seagull being caught accidentally, I remember exexec and johnboy trolling the area as I tried casting a spoon into them. I remember Hardwaterfan being very appreciative for helping him net his fish then taking a pic of it. I also remember getting razzed because I didn't get a fish. I remember wandering if we were going to be able to get Parrothead Jim out of there due to the trek in and over the rocks isn't for the weak. 
Oh yeah I also remember exexec getting spooled of fireline due to a boater comming across his lines. Never knew he had such a potty mouth and we could hear him from the long wall. I also remember guys running around being net men for others that had fish on.

All memories that made me glad I put the event on last year. Hope to get some more great memories this year.

flash------------------------------out


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll give it a try, depending on if I can cast by then (cut tendon in casting hand). Wouldn't mind hooking another seagull. They fight pretty good. Don't know how they would taste, though. Probably like shad.

The only improvement I can think of for this year would be to mark up a map with explicit instructions to the '24 hour' parking lot. I was a bit late last year due to waiting for the gates to open in the park.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

ok, i will get some detailed directions to the parking situation up there and how to bypass the gate and such.

flash------------------------------------out


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm in unless I have football tickets for that day.

Steve


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't see the other page where everyone responded. I sent an email to KSU(?) to count me in and explained how much I love "Steeling".So...I say it again... Count me in! Is this long wall the one that has the mouth of the Grand on the south side? I always thought of it as a pier. You can see the breakwall in the distance and the lighthouse? Hopefully we're talking the same place. I'll probably bring a friend or my nephew. Since they are already in the rivers, do you think many will be left in the harbor there? Just curious. You all live closer than me and probably know a bit more!
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Went up last year and had a blast! Thanks for all the help Archman. I Still have more to learn so count me in.
Glad were doing it again.

Dan


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Are we doing breakfast again?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Dan,

If people want to do some breakfast, we can meet at the same place again. Joel will need to pipe in on the place as I was practically sleeping when I got there and don't remember what the name of the place was or where it was.

Those that wish to pipe in here and give directions to either the Headlands Park, the meeing place for breakfast, or to give info for those whom are new to steelhead fishing and what to bring. I ask you to please speak up and help me out.

flash------------------------------out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Can a moderator sticky this post for me. 

thanks,

flash.

then pull my request post


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> You can see the breakwall in the distance and the lighthouse? Hopefully we're talking the same place.


not the same place.

the place you desribe seeing in the distance is where we will meet and fish.

you have to walk out along the breakwall, past the lighthouse, onto the area of the piling.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

my way to get to the park from the cleveland area.

(271 north, 77 north, 71 north, etc. are all ok to start)

90 East
306 North
2 East
44 North

44 north will take you right to the gates of the park.

once inside, bear to the right. keep going straight until you can go any more. then park in that area. theres tons of parking. then to get to where we are fishing, walk northeast to find the path that takes you through some woods. on the other side of the woods you will see water. keep walking all the way out along the breakwall past the lighthouse. fyi its a long walk on some big rocks.

ive never been there super early, i understand the gates dont open until??? if anyone knows more details about that, please post. when do they open/close?

you can also just take 90 east to 44 north but you double back quite a bit if you do that, you have to get on some other road, there are good signs though.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

If you see the gates (which will be closed early), you're too far west. The 'fisherman' parking is on the road to the east of the gates, at the north end of the road. Check out this link for more info (select 'hybrid' mode):
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=grand...12,-81.280975&spn=0.005581,0.012883&t=h&hl=en

I believe that the parking closest to the wall without a gate is near the red buildings off coast guard road. As you drive back there, it appears that you are nearing private property (industrial), but keep driving to reach the lot. Not a lot of signs back there.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

OK make sure to follow steel's directions for parking then. ive never been there that early i guess.

wow thats a cool map.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Wish I could be there but have to go cheer on the Brownies. Here's a pick though to give those that have not been there an idea where they'll be fishing. Sorry for the quality, was taken from my cell.

Drew


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry for the late response, I was salmon fishing in NY the last couple days and when I got home my internet was down (boy, I didn't realize how addicted I was). You can definitely count me in on this one. Last year we ate at that Steak and Shake, so if we decide to eat there then I'll post directions. The directions Hardwaterfan gave to the park are good, but there's a few other ways too that aren't as complicated. More than likely we won't be able to go in the main entrance of the park that early. But the side road will still be open.

I haven't been out there yet this year, but I'm planning on going this Saturday afternoon and early morning on Sunday. From the early reports I've heard, they're catching more than they were last year out there.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I was there, at the short wall, on Saturday morning and talked to a few guys who said they had been getting a few. Waves were crashing over top of the wall in the picture above and the wind was blowing about 50 mph. Some waves were even splashing up onto the short wall, it was pretty nasty.


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

You can count walleyeman and myself in. We tried our luck steelheading last year with guy named saintmatthew. We didn't even get a bite. He just kept on saying he had one when he had a snag. I'm kinda of intrigued by the Steelheads. I hope to learn from all you guys who have had the pleasure of hooking a Steelie. who knows maybe I'll even catch my first Steelie. I'm comiing from Youngstown so does anyone know the address for the place. I'll print out mapquest directions.I look forward to meeting some fellow OGF members.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Hopefully it will be productive. We caught a pretty good bunch last year, with many catching more than one (or in KSU's case, losing more than one). Different than the river fishing - bring a long casting rod, spoons, crankbaits. I even caught a couple last year on a silver vib-e. Travel light (in other words, leave the big tackle box at home), since the walk from the lot to the end of the wall isn't a lot of fun when loaded down.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Steel Cranium, did you have a different name last year? I don't remember anyone being there with that name.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Roger and I are gonna try to make it. Might do a cleveland perch/eye thing on saturday and meet up with you guys in fairport sunday morning.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Steel Cranium, did you have a different name last year? I don't remember anyone being there with that name.


lol i was wondering where a certain steelheader had gone too. 

see ya out there folks.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Yep. My "dingo" fishing companion went to that 'big stream in the sky' after over 15 years of steelhead guiding. Figure it was time to retire that handle as well.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

My bad, I should have figured it out from the "seagull" post. I didn't read all the posts the first time through.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

AHHH, Good Ole Dingo....hehe...

I am sure the event will be a blast. 

flash---------------------------out


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

Whats the address of the place.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

9601 Headlands Road
Mentor, OH 44060


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Where's all the talk about the event? Last year it seemed like there were a lot more posts leading right up to the outing. Did we decide if we're meeting for breakfast or not?


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

Ben said he will be posting more info about the event shortly. It looks like it may rain on Sunday. Is that a good thing or bad thing in regards to Steelhead?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

keep it simple  

ill be there to give it a shot unless the weather or waves is terrible. 

count me out for breakfast.

see ya Sunday.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there. Probably skip breakfast, but I'll be fishing somewhere.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I'll admit, I know nothing about Steelhead... well, other than the fact that I've never caught one  
What type of line would be appropriate? Would braid be an issue? Right now I still have PowerPro on my favorite set-ups from the Texas tourneys. Would that be okay? 
And about the spoons...you mean spoons like Little Cleo's? or KO Wobblers? Crankbaits....Diving? Floating? Suspending? Color? Size? 
I'm one of those people who tend to pack an entire tackle store to go fishing so the more detailed info on what I would need... the better  
Also, is anyone bringing their boat? 
Marcia


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This sounds like it's going to be a fun time and I sure wish I could make the trip. But me thinks I'll be spending the entire weekend winterizing the boat...schucks...! But just in case I change my mind, is there any hotel/motels that's close to this location...anyone know???


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Line: Braid works fine if you have an outfit that can cast it far with a decent amount of weight. Best to tie a leader (best is flourocarbon) between the braid and lure for a couple feet of line or more. If you don't have any, others that show up will probably have some. I carry a spool of 6lb seaguar for that reason.

Lures: Little Cleos are popular, but others can be used as well. I had success on vib-e's, stickbaits (in silver/black) suspending and floating. The cranks are in the 3.5-4.5" range. The cleos can range from the light 1/4 oz to 3/4 oz. I would also pack some bait fishing stuff (like a float or two, hooks, jigs), since a bit less than 1/2 of the fish caught at last year's event were caught on something other than hardware.

Rod/Reel: You want to use something where you can control a very strong 10lb+ fish in a crowd. It doesn't have to be a 'steelhead rod' (something 8' or more) on the lakefront. Most lost fish are due to out of control fish going near or into someone elses lines or not getting a long landled net to the fish early enough.


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

ARCHMAN, Walleyeman and myself will meet you for breakfast. Just need a place to meet up with you at. Do you have the address for the steak and shake? I can just print up mapquest from there.


Paul


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am going to be at breakfast as well.....

to anyone that needs more info on what to bring, it would be easier to just call me on my cell #.

PM me and I will give it too you..

As far as weather is concerned. Both Archman and I are watching the weather and will make a determination hopefully by Friday if we are good to go. We are hoping the mudline clears out and the waves are small.

Keep checking this thread for further details.

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Rod - I am disappointed in you. Don't store that rig yet, there are monsters to be caught!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This is the time of year I wish I had an outboard. If it doesn't happened this weekend it might not happen until Dec. and that ain't a good thing.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I might have to drive up there Saturday and check out the water clarity. No one at Grand River Tackle can tell me anything.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I was also thinking for those of you who show up, and if it's not fishable, we could always split up into small groups and fish the Grand.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

seems pretty promising right now as long as the rains arent too bad. (this is the open lake forecast) all winds are (forecasted) southerly today through sunday

FRIDAY
SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 10 TO
20 KNOTS. WAVES SUBSIDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET.

SATURDAY
SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST.
CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. 

SUNDAY
SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST.
CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

For those that want to meet for breakfast, what do you think about meeting at Burger King, which is right by Steak and Shake. I figured we would get in and out a little quicker there. It didn't sound like that many people were meeting for breakfast anyways.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

I was up there yesterday and it was still pretty muddy. Hopefully it will clear up for everyone. I kind of wish I was joining all of you rather than suffering through another Browns game. 

Good luck and good weather!

ddd


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im taping the game and may or may not watch it like i did last week. no more wasted sundays for me.  

thanks for the water report.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm new to the area, the forum and steelhead, so I'm hoping to meet some people and learn a thing or two on sunday. Been out a few times, but only luck I've had has been bad. (see post in Steelie section!)


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Geoge, why in the world would you tape a Browns game?????  j/k


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

SUNDAY
SOUTH WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS BECOMING WEST AND INCREASING
TO 30 KNOTS. SHOWERS OR THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY IN THE MORNING...
THEN CHANCE OF SHOWERS IN THE AFTERNOON. WAVES 4 TO 6 FEET
BUILDING TO 5 TO 8 FEET.


This isn't looking good......

flash------------------------------------out


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WHEW!!! That's what I call a blow day!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well thats not good. still, thats open water, and if the wind is from the south in the morning it should be ok if the rains hold off. hopefull we get lucky again like last year.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I'm a scratch...not worth a 500 mile round trip and can't fish. Maybe the next weekend or so.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, I know what a forecast like that does to Shakedown


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i can see it now, me alone on the wall like that golfer in caddyshack having the best day of my life in a torrential downpour casting into 6' waves....remember me fondly


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

To all concerned,

I will be talking with several people later this evening and into the morning tomorrow about the weather conditions forecasted for sunday. By noon tomorrow, I will be posting if the KISS event will happen this Sunday or not. If the waves are too big it won't happen, and if it is thunderstorms, it wont happen. 

Please stay tuned and keep your fingers crossed. 

Thanks,

flash----------------------------------out


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Not looking good for Sunday...

SOUTHWEST WINDS TO 30 KNOTS BECOMING WEST AND
INCREASING TO GALES TO 40 KNOTS. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY
IN THE MORNING. WAVES 9 TO 12 FEET.


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

I won't be heading up there tomorrow then. No reason to fish unfishable water. Looks like the Steelies may elude capture for another week. I think I'll hit the Milton Docks. I've had non stop crappie action off them for a couple weeks. Anyone else wanting to join just p.m. me!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

TONIGHT
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST AND
INCREASING TO 30 KNOTS. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS...MAINLY AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SOME THUNDERSTORMS MAY BE SEVERE. WAVES BUILDING TO 5
TO 8 FEET. WIND AND WAVES HIGHER IN AND NEAR THUNDERSTORMS.

SUNDAY
SOUTHWEST WINDS TO 30 KNOTS BECOMING WEST AND
INCREASING TO GALES TO 40 KNOTS. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY
IN THE MORNING. WAVES 9 TO 12 FEET.



*
The KISS event is postponed until next Sunday. Wish we could have it tomorrow but for safety reasons and non-fishable water, I have decided to error on the side of caution.*

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Was on the water out of Fairport today and heard on marine radio they're expecting 10-14 footers out there!!! But then they'll subside to 8 footers later....SHEESH!!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Any new plans? Like is it on for this Sunday? Will watch the board, hoping for a "Yes plan"!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i wonder how the water is. anyone seen it lately? the forecast right now is "ok" but not great.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

My sources tell me to bring a spoon. It's chocolate milk. When I get more info on the water conditions I will make a post if we are good to go or not. 

I am not sure we will get as good of conditions as we had last year. Kinda spoiled us last year I guess.

flash--------------------------------------------out


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Saturday Night
South Winds 10 To 20 Knots Becoming Southwest
And Increasing To 15 To 25 Knots. Chance Of Showers Overnight.
Waves 2 To 4 Feet Building To 4 To 6 Feet. 

Sunday
Southwest Winds 15 To 25 Knots Increasing To 30 Knots.
Chance Of Showers And Thunderstorms Through The Day. Waves 5 To
7 Feet.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Those conditions aren't too bad for the west wall. Southwest winds don't affect things too much there. Water coming out of the river should be somewhat clear. If you recall, last year's event was successful with rough waters behind the wall.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Today
South Winds 10 To 20 Knots. Waves 2 To 4 Feet. 

Tonight
Southwest Winds 15 To 25 Knots. A Chance Of Showers And 
Thunderstorms. Waves 2 To 4 Feet Building To 3 To 5 Feet. 

Sunday
Southwest Winds To 30 Knots Increasing To 35 Knots Gales. 
A Chance Of Showers And Thunderstorms...mainly Through Early 
Afternoon. Waves 5 To 8 Feet Building To 9 To 12 Feet. A Gale 
Warning May Be Needed.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

River and lake were real muddy 11/11...a few fish were caught in the river...short wall was empty


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Is the event on for Sunday?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

event cancelled due to water being like mud.

flash------------------------------out


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thats a shame. anyone hitting the chagrin this morning?


----------

